# Naming Chickens



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok, so I like hearing how some of the chickens got their names.... I think it's fun! So tell me some of your favorite names, and if there's a story or reason, share!

Chip- he was a chipmunk baby, but now he's a shoulder chicken so it's even more fun.... har-de-har I know. 
Jackie- after Jackie O, cuz she's fancy and stuff 
TinyRoo, Clock and TickTock- cause they're roosters.... and they crow. Yeah we are cheesy around here!
Dottie- we had 3 little identical babies to start, and to track them, we had to dot their wing tips differently. Dottie was, ironically, the one with no dot at all. Hannah is her sister, and she's a screamer, she's scared of her own shadow I think! (No story for her. )
Quack, Moo, Neigh, Oink- just cause it was fun....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Headtuck: She was a head injury girl that caused her to tuck her head.
Chicklett: Because I couldn't figure out boy or girl.
King: My very first Sikie roo
Bobble: He had a genetic issue that caused his head to Bobble. 
Ducky: He had duck feet.

I don't remember the rest of them right now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I've got to think about it, I have a bunch, and each cheesier than the next.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We call our cockerel The Colonel. Our Matriarch is called Noisy, our other hen is called Cute (pronounced choo-tay) although when she’s brooding her name is Emergency! due to the noise she makes when she comes off the nest to demand food. Our three pullets and their brother are called 1, 2, 3 and 4. We haven’t named any other chicks yet.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I didn't name any of them, other folks did. Let's see Fossil Ledges birds that are named ...Ducks: Bip, Babble, Baby Blue, Buoy, Brownie, Blackjack, Plymouth Rocks: Raven, Rooster, Peafowl: Baby, Thing 1, Thing 2 Thing 3 and Nuisance, Svart Hona: Peep, Buckeyes: Woody, Dove, Strip, The obese Broiler Hen is Lady, Eastern Wild Turkeys: One is named Stop It!, the other doesn't have a name. One Silver Phoenix Rooster is named Hombre, the others aren't named. The Silkie Roo is Sir Fuzzy Butt. My Lord Derby Fowl, Red Jungle Fowl and Pioneer Ginger Bantams are not named. So, I guess about a third of the birds have names. But not to worry, if those birds are sold, they will be named on their papers.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> We call our cockerel The Colonel. Our Matriarch is called Noisy, our other hen is called Cute (pronounced choo-tay) although when she's brooding her name is Emergency! due to the noise she makes when she comes off the nest to demand food. Our three pullets and their brother are called 1, 2, 3 and 4. We haven't named any other chicks yet.


Choo-tay is a nice name.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chuckling at Stop It! There's a story there somewhere.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Chuckling at Stop It! There's a story there somewhere.


Yes, I definitely smell one behind that guy!

Those are awesome... and I love the description of Lady, too!

And Robin... Bobble got me a bit too! Poor baby!  But funny. Sometimes, you just gotta embrace it.

[mention]Biring [/mention] I couldn't stop giggling at Emergency! either. I can almost hear it now... All great tho.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you noticed yet that those we cherish deepest are those we name? 

You might in trouble there, OM, since you've named a whole passel of them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Chuckling at Stop It! There's a story there somewhere.


Stop It is one of the Eastern Wild Turkeys who occasionally grabs a chicken and shakes it, and it's not mating season.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like he needs some learning.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

He does, he's an adolescent now. Occasionally during mating season, an Eastern Wild Turkey, or Spanish Turkey, (that I know of), will attempt to kill a rooster. That's the main reason some folks won't keep them with chickens. Over the years, I have never had that happen but an otherwise very mild mannered turkey can turn on a chicken.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I always have the quarantine pen available, I just never have to use it. If I have to use it for a Turkey, I will have to finish netting in the top because it is accessible to the house roof.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do we always present ourselves with these challenges? 

Right now I've got all my female Guineas up, they're not happy, because they keep leading the boys over to the next property. The folks over there don't appreciate their visits.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

My monk friend Tenzin used to say that we westerners have so many problems because of our attachment (to so many problems)! The monks were funny, they didn't raise meat because of their Buddhist beliefs, but they would eat meat whenever they could get it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Why do we always present ourselves with these challenges?
> 
> Right now I've got all my female Guineas up, they're not happy, because they keep leading the boys over to the next property. The folks over there don't appreciate their visits.


My neighbors never appreciated my Guineas cheerful noise in the trees in their front yard!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My neighbors are afraid of them. I guess all that noise is intimidating.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Not all are named. Some names I forget, but here goes:

*TURKEYS
*
TOMMY, RP (royal palm), PIG PEN, GRAY, LUCY. Others have no names.

*CALL DUCKS
*
SONNY AND CHER, BLUE, SNOW, AND DONALD.

*SERAMA
*
PABLO, SNOWFLAKE, LITTLE BROTHER, DOTTIE, RUSTINA, ROAD RUNNER, SADIE, AND FRIZZY.

*PHOENIX
*
Most have no name other than the roosters-RED, ******, AND MR. GOLD.

NONE OF THE HOMERS HAVE BEEN NAMED UNTIL I AM SURE WHICH WILL BE KEPT. WE DO NOT NAME BIRDS THAT WILL BE SOLD.

I HAVEN'T GIVEN THE PEAFOWL NAMES YET.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I FORGOT CHARLIE, GOLDNECK, AND PORKY THE D'UCCLE. NO NAMES FOR THE PULLETS YET.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see another with a story behind the name, Pig Pen.

It seems like we hold off until we see personalities when it comes to naming some of them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

From the Charlie Brown cartoon. Pig Pen, Piggy for short, looks like her name from the time she was a month old until now. She is one messy, unhygienic bird. It's a wonder that Tommy and RP get anywhere near her; much less mate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's got to be a hoot to have around.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She's got to be a hoot to have around.


A hoot? Definitely not. A friendly bird, covered in crap, mud, dirt from beak to toes. She is one bird I do not want close by, and when I do have to catch her...Jeez. Shower time afterwards for sure. Our Lilli dog is much the same. I have given Lilli three baths in one week. She is hopeless. She goes outside a beautiful creamy, fluffy maltese and comes back to the house in under 5 minutes BLACK and stiinnnnkkkkkkk. I've told Kimmi that we'd have to accept her as is until the weather is warm enough to use a garden hose on her. Lilli's daughter looks like her twin and she goes outside and comes back cclllleeeeeaaaannnnnnnn!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That girl in my avatar loved a good mud bath. See a mud puddle and she was rolling in it. First time I saw her I was floored but it was close to close up time so I didn't do anything about her. Next morning she shined she was so clean. 

I guess in this case she knew something I didn't.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

When I went to lock up the coops tonight, Piggy was sparkling white and not a speck of poo anywhere; she must be sick!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That girl in my avatar loved a good mud bath. See a mud puddle and she was rolling in it. First time I saw her I was floored but it was close to close up time so I didn't do anything about her. Next morning she shined she was so clean.
> 
> I guess in this case she knew something I didn't.


Must have been a very clean mud puddle-HA.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You wouldn't think so if you saw her. 

So, what's Pig Pen up to if she's clean for the first time in forever?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I try not to name birds that are going to be sold.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only birds that stayed with me ever got names.


----------

